# AnkleBiting



## Ruby j (Jul 23, 2014)

I have a gorgeous cockapoo who is 9 weeks old and this is our first ever dog. As gorgeous as she is I am finding the biting hard to deal with.
She clamps her jaw around my ankle and hangs on for dear life and it hurts like hell. I have tried distraction methods but she takes no notice, yelping loudly has no effect either, a stern NO has no effect either.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Those teeth are rough, that's for sure. Have you tried not moving at all? Maybe she is playing and by having a reaction she thinks you are engaging in play. Or a light lead for a quick correction to stop. At that age I mostly removed their mouths from what it was attached to. Said my no thank you too. You want to teach bite inhibition. I watched Lexi do this to Beemer and learned how to do it right. It a very aloud and high pitched yelp (sound seems to startle them to stop) and walk way. He would approach and she would turn away. Finally he would lay down near her calmly and then she would go over and lay with him. Now my real technique was having two. But if you aren't wanting the second right now, maybe an older vaccinated dog to help it learn. Oh and my two go after each other's ankle routinely as a part of their play fighting. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

We've all been there - their not known as "crock-a-poos" for nothing!! 
She will grow out of it...... Eventually 
Number two, usually does all it's biting and teething on poo number one, so a second is highly recommended!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> We've all been there - their not known as "crock-a-poos" for nothing!!
> She will grow out of it...... Eventually
> Number two, usually does all it's biting and teething on poo number one, so a second is highly recommended!!



My one took it out on my two and vice versa. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruby j (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I am currently trying a firm NO and taking her to timeout for 5 minutes.
I am also starting puppy classes once she's had her 2nd injection.
Fingers crossed!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Well done for sorting out puppy training, doing classes with your pup really helps you to develop a stringer bond and she'll probvably be the star of the class - or the one that everyone else wishes was theirs 
The biting phase does pass. Try having a toy to hand that you can encourage her to play with and then build in a 'leave it' and offer her a treat as soon as she does. Then play the game again! This will be a fantastic pre puppy class skill to master. Also if she is listening to you and sees you as a wonderful fun person who gives her treats for responding you may find it easier to get through the biting phase.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

This is not the training video that I wanted to show - can't find it, but this guy seems good - I like that he is stressing about the importance of learning to communicate with your pup and the importance of picking your battles - have a look and see what you think.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GS_VcLRmCoI


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter was a nightmare ankle biter and he would also cling on to my trousers with his teeth when I walked along! Saying no never worked. He grew out of when his adult teeth came through. He got his comeuppance when we got Bonnie - she did all her biting on him and would hang off his ears! 
Provide lots of things to chew on - stag bars,a tree root, any long lasting chews like paddywack and pigs ears to keep him off your ankles!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Poo #2 - only real solution.


----------

